# New Gamer, Looking for Online Game



## EimiArlinee

Hello, I'm Eimi and I'm new to tabletop gaming. Honestly, I've never really posted online before either, I tend to be a bit shy, even in real life

I've been interested by D&D for some time now. So I finally made up my mind and read the 3.5 Players Handbook and I think I get the general idea, but if anyone could help me I would really appreciate it.

I get sick a lot, so I can't really go out much, and even if I could I live in a french speaking area and it would be a little awkward. So if someone could teach me how to play with others online? I don't mind having to download new software if I have to, I don't tend to use much of the space on my computer anyway.

I have a microphone and I'm sure I could figure out how to use a specific program. 

I'm available pretty much all the time, doing stuff on the computer helps distract me when I'm sick or in pain anyways. 

Thank you for reading this, and I appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## Golden

Hm. As someone who has only recently gotten into the tabletop thing myself I find I know more of the rules than I know of actual playing, perhaps due to the sheer difficulty of finding a game that actually keeps.

Since my location is troublesome as well, online seems like the only way to go, but it hasn't really worked out for me quite yet...

But maybe I just need to take matters into my own hands.

How would you feel about learning the ropes by just jumping right in? With other people also just starting and a straight-forward campaign, run by me and geared towards it being everyone's first? True to an actual tabletop campaign as possible, or at least that would be my goal...

Thoughts?


----------



## Lyad

I would really love to join in.

I too have wanted to play DnD for some time and just picked up the 4e books and would really, really like to find a starting campaign to play online. I'm happy to pay a little bit for DMs time and patience in helping us learn!

Only problem is im on UK time so I might not be able to slot in with you guys unless you're playing in the day or on the weekend?

Edit:

Also, I'd be more than willing to buy a module from WotC for the DM if they don't want to bother setting their own thing up?


----------



## Zaran

I run a 4e DnD game on Tuesdays at 6pm Central.  We have at least one spot that has opened up.  PM me if you are interested and can make that day MOST of the time.


----------



## Golden

Actually, setting your own stuff up is half the fun. 

Time shouldn't be much of an issue (I'm pretty flexible, so anything you and Eimi can work out will probably work).

I see you have the 4e books, though, and I'm not very familiar with them. Ideally we would be using the 3.5 PHB only, available in srd form here: The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org , although I'd be open to adding some other material as per requested.

Also, the experience itself would be more than enough compensation, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Lyad

Brilliant!

I'll pick up a hard copy of the 3.5 handbook too!

Eimi - if you're happy with me joining in as a new player (I'm a nice guy! Honest!), I'm free:

Tuesday 7pm - 12pm 
Weds 7pm  - 12pm
Thurs 7pm - 12pm
Friday 7pm - 3AM
Saturday 7pm - 3AM
Sunday 10am-7pm

ALL GMT

If you don't like me playing - just tell me to go away and i will - i didn't mean to hijack your thread!

Rob


----------



## EimiArlinee

I'd love to play with you, Golden, Lyad.

I can play at pretty much any time, barring the occasional doctor's appointment, so you can work out time between yourselves and inform me later. 

I've only read the 3.5 stuff so far, so if you want to play 4e I would need a day or so to familiarize myself with the 4e players handbook.

What medium would we be using to play?

How should we go about making our characters? Chat? Email?
I was leaning towards a fighter or rogue character myself.


----------



## Fridayknight

Hello everyone, I was also thinking of playing some more DND. I'm fairly new to it and I still find myself behind the rest of the group on DND common sense, so I was hoping to catch perhaps an extra game. I have many characters that I would like to try out so if you need any help with building, since you are new, you can come to me. I am available (GMT):

Sundays: pretty much all reasonable time
Saturdays: Prevening-evening
Workdays: not really available for any long times.

Im happy to play any good game. It's nice to meet your acquaintance,

Friday.


----------



## Lyad

Wow wonderful!

I'd say Sunday daytime is looking like a good time, maybe early afternoon EST and late afternoon GMT?

4pm GMT / 12pm EST maybe?

I'll pickup the 3.5 PHB as that's the DM's preference. As to character class I really don't mind playing anything - you guys pick and I'll fill a gap!

Rob


----------



## Lyad

Also some contact details:

email : robsandbach@gmail.com
skype : robsandbach
MSN : robsandbach[MENTION=79098]Urban[/MENTION]-games.net


----------



## Lyad

I've just read through the first chapters in the PHB and wouldn't mind playing a Bard if that would suit - still happy to play anything else though!


----------



## Golden

Use mythweavers (Myth-Weavers - Powered by vBulletin) for character sheets.

Anything you want to play will be fine. I'll check up on the sheets when they're done and see if there's anything wrong.

Just installed Skype, which seems like a good means of communication. Am currently working on the campaign.

Looks like we'll be starting soon.


----------



## Lyad

Hi Golden,

Looking forward to this! I've constructed a bard using a character generator and the point buying method. No idea if this is a good or balanced build, but it matches my rp vision for the character! Can you check it's all legal and ok before I expand on the RP bits?

3.5 Bard :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Fridayknight

Hey again everyone, could i just get some verification? Are we decided on 3.5ed (i have core books so its cool)? What is the setting (FR/Eberron)? How long will one session last (you know how interruptions like food and students can be)?

Im fine with 4pm GMT on Sundays and looking forward to my first online game of DND.

contact me either through this website or use my email that I will give once everything is sorted out.

Thanks,

Friday


----------



## Golden

A few things I forgot to mention, we'll be using the 28 point point-buy (yours ammounts to 25), and maximum HP for first level, although the next levels will be rolled. Starting gold is the average for your level (in your case 100 gp).

Onto the sheet, you just forgot to fill out your classe's base for saving throws (0, 2, 2). Also, you didn't register your current gold (55 gp), and you have 2 skill ranks more than you should.

Everything else looks fine, though.


----------



## Golden

Friday,

We are indeed set on 3.5. Setting is a standard fantasy world to be fleshed out. I don't know about duration, though. That's up to you guys.


----------



## Fridayknight

A few lines of setting may help building backgrounds for characters. Thanks Golden.


----------



## Golden

Hm, let's see...

You'll be playing in the continent of Col, not the largest track of land on the planet, but close, and certainly the most important. The reason for this importance is that Col is largely believed to be the source of not only all life, but also of existance itself, as it is said to be located around the single point where magic first entered the blankness of the plane, and created the world and everything it contains.

Magic is important here. It competes with religion for the most part (there is one major religious segment, and a few less important ones), but it also made for some gruesome history. In the Age of Madness, the realm underwent conquest by out-of-control wizards and sorcerers, one after the other, but all equally twisted and tyrannical, caused by a "surge" of magical power in the area, effectively saturating it, and making the few who could harness the magical forces "overwhelmed" by them, and quite insane.

This was fixed, of course, and the realm returned to normal. Magical users now-a-days are required to register to be able to practice, though, as a result...

But anyway, races live under a general sense of equality. There is a human kingdom, a dwarven one, and an elven/orcish society (halflings as nomads, with only a tiny patch of land for themselves, but welcome pretty much anywhere, and gnomes being very rare, their race comprised of basically a few tribes that travel through Col their whole lives for reasons no one but them actually know).

There is a fighter school in the human kingdom, and a magic one as well. The halflings have a few monasteries on their lands.

Elves and orcs mantain an interesting bond. They live separately in their cities, and they have different jobs. That's as far as the segregation goes, though, as the two races do everything else together. There is a deep spiritual synergy between the orcs and the elves. They consider themselves two aspects of the same thing, and their whole society is built around that...

And dwarves live in cities carved inside the mountains. Their mountains have crazy mineral wealth, so they're doing just fine.

Those are a few things. As you can see, I need more. So, please do ask any questions you might have.


----------



## Fridayknight

Thanks, that is a really nice summary to build a background out of.

Questions:
how gritty is this campaign?
how combat-orientated will it be?
are we allowed to use other books (i was thinking maybe some sort of half-elf half-orc and the public perception to this)?
What racial antagonisms are there?
are there planes and planar characters?
are there seas and sea powers?
how technologically advanced is the land?
what gods are there?
are there aberrations/monsters often - if so, what are the monsters?
who rules and how?

Sorry, I know that my questions are going to steal away more of your time. Another little point would be to maybe use a dming portal site like obsidian portal ect to build a 'wiki' of the world up. Best wishes and happy Christmas,

Fridayk


----------



## Fridayknight

I'm going away for a holiday, so I will be offline for a week. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Golden

Still working on those questions. Was a bit busy these past days, but things should clear up.


----------



## bobbyblues

*Hey*

So I was browsing the forum and your thread caught my interest. I was playing 4e online games a few months back but the games kinda died out and I stopped looking for more, but lately I've been bored and raring to get into another game. I have not played 3e or 3.5 but I would love to learn it if you still want any more people. I can play any time except Sundays I usually go over to the local flea market and hang for a few hours. So yeah thanks for reading and replying if you did and no worries if you didn't ... I'll just go cry.
I don't really know what I want to be yet but the idea of rogue( throwing daggers and crap) or monk( beating stuff up) sounds cool. That it is I believe


----------



## Gabel

Hey there i was wondering if i could also join in on your campaign im from norway and kind of a first timer at least online i have played a few times IRL.

But i am still learning the ropes i have the 3.5 core rules and all the tools i could get a hold of online so i would love to play with you guys 

I am available most days of the week and so if you are set on sunday i have time  

thanks in advance!


----------



## Golden

Bobby and Gabel, you are free to join of course, if you can coordinate with the others.

Writing about the deities now...wish me luck.


----------



## bobbyblues

I guess I can make it Sunday I just wont go to the flea market. Anyway Golden can you help me with character creation? if you have vent or skype and a certain time your on and could help me, I would love you a lot.


----------



## Lyad

I'm happy with any/all new parties coming onboard.

I'll set us up a forum so we can track everything there if people want?


----------



## Gabel

Hey that would be cool i have my character and everything ready im a fighter btw


----------



## Lyad

I've set it up here :

DnD Stomping Ground

Would all players like to go over and check they can register and post in the thread I made?

Eimee - are you still around?


----------



## Fridayknight

hey, im back - see you at the forums.


----------



## Gabel

Welcome back knight has anyone heard from golden btw ?


----------



## CptAlan

Hello
I have dabbled in D&D only once or twice like 30 years ago.  So I'm a newbe to this but would like to try it with people who knew something about it.  First I have to ask what is the time of day this will be happening? And is there room left?

Thanks


----------



## Elazzio

I'd also be interested if the group has open spots left.


----------



## Fridayknight

Hey everyone. Im glad we have so much interest but it is up to golden and he doesnt actually seem to be active. I would be willing to dm if he doesnt come round to it (obviously in a different setting and probably with 4th ed - STOP LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT!).


----------



## Gabel

Friday i would be interested in a 4th edition game ive never actualy gotten around to playing one yet 

Well that is if golden does not show up ofc


----------



## Fridayknight

I already have a murder mystery adventure planned, I couldnt go to sleep one night. I would almost definitely set this in the Forgotten realms. Character builders are available for easy (at least for us pros) creation but if you need me to set you up, i have very many. Im still psyched for Gold's campaign if it goes along. FK


----------



## Malive

*New to D&D*

Hi my name is Shawn and was wondering if any of your groups are still open and if so I could join. I'm new to D&D and can't get out much to learn how to play or play so was wondering if I could join someones group. If so reply on here or to shawnvau178@gmail.com thanks.


----------



## Fridayknight

well guys, it looks like Golden is not coming forward, so ill give it a go. please contact me via this website or via Obsidian Portal - Campaign websites for Dungeons and Dragons and other tabletop RPGs where i have the same username. I would first be running a DND 4e Forgotten realms game in a campaign i have made. Thanks,

FK


----------



## CptAlan

i have created an account with the same user name at the link provided and sent you a message.

Waiting for your instuctions


----------



## Malive

Made an account with same user name ad on this site. Email me if I can play with you. shawnvau178@gmail.com


----------



## CptAlan

*Looking for weekly D&D Game*

Hello I'm looking for a D&D game. I can play either Friday, Saturday, or Sunday night.  Please email me.


----------

